# digital camera buying guide for newbie



## d00by (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I have never used digital camera before.

can anyone suggest a good value for money digital camera in a budget of 12,000-15,000 rupees?

All I know is one should look for good megapixel resolution (some say atlast 2 MP, some say at least 6 MP), optical zoom, memory card (some say atleast 48 MB, others says more)...

I don't want to end up with a camera that either is of too low quality or a camera that has features only a professionla will know how to use.

Please help.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can give u load of advice but the 1st one is that use search on this forum, there are 2-3 similar post asking the same question.
Reading that might help.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 26, 2007)

err... d00by.. min req nowadayz is 4-5megapix.. @least 3x optical zoom.

For ur budget.. lots of good ones... any entry-level point&shooter'll do u good... Sony Cybershots, Olympus All-Weathers, Nikon CoolPixs, Canon PowerShots... all r good. Just don't go for TechCom & similar low-budget ones 

For ur cross-reference...Digital Camera Buying Guide; 
  *www.dpreview.com/reviews/stats.asp; *www.steves-digicams.com/best_cameras.html

I'ld also suggest u to see & use the cameras first... quality of pics... or @least ask some owners. I own a 30k one.. and so.. can't help u.. but I can guarantee one thing... Sony Cybershots give excellent color reproduction.. and have considerably lesser dust.. without excessive dust-reduction done to lose details...


----------



## sudhix (Mar 11, 2007)

Canon Powershot A530!!!


----------



## theKonqueror (Mar 13, 2007)

Go for Sony Cybershot W-35. It will be around 13K, and have 7.1MP with Carl Zeiss lense...


----------



## cpyder (Oct 5, 2007)

refer www.anditworkedforme.com for some basic yet useful guidelines


----------



## chicha (Oct 5, 2007)

dooby i am a amature photographer and i have a sony and a canon.
and i feel canon is better than the sony i have 
canon A620 is what i have and its really nice very nice, the good thing about canons are that you can add additional lens depending on your usage.

for a normal use canon A620 will do a great.


----------

